# Need help finding a place to buy a host for the larryk12..



## fire-stick (Nov 26, 2007)

I looked on harbor freight dot com and I only found 1 spotlight that look close the the one everybody else uses to make the larryk12 but it was $89.. 

Anyone got a link to the light used to make the larryk12??

thanks


----------



## ez78 (Nov 26, 2007)

Looks like they don't have them anymore. There are similar spotlights that can be used for this project. 

Here is kind of ugly UK version of the 3mcp harbor freight light:

http://www.qwikfast.co.uk/catalogue/product_info.php/manufacturers_id//products_id/437

I have that one and it would be a good host but I ended up getting the harbor freight 10 mcp for my larryk12 since it looked so nice.


----------



## Beer (Nov 26, 2007)

You could use the trusty Thor Scout from Wally-World...


http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5127155


$29.97 shipped to the nearest store


----------



## ez78 (Nov 27, 2007)

I did some research on the different host alternatives once and I think the Thor scout has only 180mm reflector diameter. So the 200mm diameter Q4559X won't fit in. Only the biggest Thor version the 15mcp platinum would be suitable.


----------



## Beer (Nov 27, 2007)

Something like this then..........

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5839257


The scouts big brother


----------



## ez78 (Dec 24, 2007)

This 6 mcp light might actually be suitable host:


http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20164&hasJS=true

Looks very much like this is similar design to the HF 3mcp and has bigger reflector than the normal scout.


----------



## BVH (Dec 24, 2007)

That sure looks like the one I have except mine is gray. The design of the reflector, lamp, legs, switch and black bezel look like mine did before the mod. I'd say go for it while you can get them. Good find, ez78.


----------



## ez78 (Dec 26, 2007)

If I lived in the UK and was building a Larryk12 then I would take this one, stylish black version of the one mentioned earlier:

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9829512/Trail/searchtext>SPOLTIGHT.htm

They don't ship that out of UK, othervice I would take that as a host for my next project.


----------

